# Roy Harris lecturing at UCLA 10/25/1965



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Roy Harris lecturing at UCLA 10/25/1965

Comments?

(I had to turn the Youtube speed to 1.25 because he speaks very carefully and slowly).


----------

